# looking for an "invisible" stomp pad



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

i saw a board with a nearly invisible 4" clear circle. no spikes. it felt a little sticky/tacky to the touch. anyone know where to get something like that? i've seen the 3/4" circles like that. but i'd rather use one larger circle.


----------



## Marumm (Jan 14, 2010)

You could do this one, and cut it into three separate spike strips for the front, back, and middle of your boot.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

Use industrial grade stuff like these 3M bumpon


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Pom Pom Traction Wax - Wacky Tacky!


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Pom Pom Traction Wax - Wacky Tacky!


that's kinda cool. does it go on clear? or does it look pink?


----------



## jim0ne (Sep 10, 2009)

It looks pink... and it also smells like strawberries. But it does work.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

The Pom Pom works well but it will stain your topsheet. I actually use it for under the bindings as my Unions kept slipping from the slick Capita topsheet. Best thing is to just not use a stomppad I havent used one in 2 years and dont miss it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Demon makes this "Traction Dot Stomp Pad" that I had on my old board and I just found online for my new board. I love this product -- 

the dots are all individual so you can put then in any spot or design that you want and it doesn't interfere with the graphics at all. I was very happy with the grip and loved how it didn't stand out like an eyesore on my board.

here's a link: Best Prices On Demon Traction Dot Stomp Pad Clear


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

laz167 said:


> Best thing is to just not use a stomppad I havent used one in 2 years and dont miss it.


yeah I haven't had a problem either but then again i'm not trying one footer tricks anytime soon.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

Look for stomp it stomp pads. They have a ton of clear pads.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

has anyone tried clear skateboard grip tape? i'm thinking that might be a good way to go.


----------

